# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Femrat  hqiptare me serb

## beni33

Qka   Mendoni   Nese  Nje  Femer  Nga  Kosova   Ka   Apo   Kishte  Nje   Dashnor  Serb  Un Kam Menduar   Dhe  Skam Besuar    Qe  Nje  Femer   Shqiptare   Nga  Kosova   Dotja  Falte  Dashurin Je   Gabeli Serb    Kur Dihet   Qe   Serbet Jan  Historikisht  Armiq   Shekullor   Pas   Lufte   Ka  Disa Raste  Sporadike   Si Domos  Ato Femra   Qe  Punojn  Per   Unmikun Apo Tash Eulexin   Aty Kan  Kontakt Edhe   Me Disa  Serb  Aty  Kan  Edhe   Mardhenie   Dashurie   Amund   Te  Quhet  Ajo  Femer   Me  Moral Dhe  Me  Ndergjegje    Shqiptare    Meshum   Me   Intereson    Ndonje   Mendim I Nje  Femre     Ne   Ket  Forum

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Beni e vertet qe serbet jan armiqt shekullor mirpo armiqsia e tyre lidhet me nacionalismin edhe me urrejtjen etnike me mire do ishte qe te zhduket ky nacionalizem "ekstrem" qe kemi permbrenda nga te dy popujt si shqiptar ashtu edhe serb edhe njerezit te martohen të lirë pa dallime etnike ky eshte nje hap i drejtë i zgjedhjes edhe po ka moral nese ekziston lidhje e fortë midis çifteve.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Qka   Mendoni   Nese  Nje  Femer  Nga  Kosova   Ka   Apo   Kishte  Nje   Dashnor  Serb  Un Kam Menduar   Dhe  Skam Besuar    Qe  Nje  Femer   Shqiptare   Nga  Kosova   Dotja  Falte  Dashurin Je   Gabeli Serb    Kur Dihet   Qe   Serbet Jan  Historikisht  Armiq   Shekullor   Pas   Lufte   Ka  Disa Raste  Sporadike   Si Domos  Ato Femra   Qe  Punojn  Per   Unmikun Apo Tash Eulexin   Aty Kan  Kontakt Edhe   Me Disa  Serb  Aty  Kan  Edhe   Mardhenie   Dashurie   Amund   Te  Quhet  Ajo  Femer   Me  Moral Dhe  Me  Ndergjegje    Shqiptare    Meshum   Me   Intereson    Ndonje   Mendim I Nje  Femre     Ne   Ket  Forum


Nuk ta jep asnjona,me keto qe shkrun....

----------


## episode

ti ben 33, me Shqipnin e madhe, se pari e nderon ate logon tane, te mesosh, te shkruash si duhet shqip, e mandej te hysh ne keso tema....
hajt tash merre fjalorin e drejtshkrimit shqip=shqip.

----------


## Elonaa

> Qka   Mendoni   Nese  Nje  Femer  Nga  Kosova   Ka   Apo   Kishte  Nje   Dashnor  Serb  Un Kam Menduar   Dhe  Skam Besuar    Qe  Nje  Femer   Shqiptare   Nga  Kosova   Dotja  Falte  Dashurin Je   Gabeli Serb    Kur Dihet   Qe   Serbet Jan  Historikisht  Armiq   Shekullor   Pas   Lufte   Ka  Disa Raste  Sporadike   Si Domos  Ato Femra   Qe  Punojn  Per   Unmikun Apo Tash Eulexin   Aty Kan  Kontakt Edhe   Me Disa  Serb  Aty  Kan  Edhe   Mardhenie   Dashurie   Amund   Te  Quhet  Ajo  Femer   Me  Moral Dhe  Me  Ndergjegje    Shqiptare    Meshum   Me   Intereson    Ndonje   Mendim I Nje  Femre     Ne   Ket  Forum




Une kam nje Ing Serb tek puna dhe nusen e djalit e ka shqiptare e cila ka dhe nje vajze te vogel. Ai vdes  per mbesen !Mbesa e vogel i ka mesuar shqip Serbit plak.Flet Serbi shqip dhe kenaqet kur ne e kuptojme dhe qeshim se kush po ja meson gjuhen.Tani Politikanet Serb duhet ti urrejme, per politiken qe ndjekin kundra kosoves.Po gjithe popullin si mund ta urrejme??? .Se jo te gjithe meren me politike!Gjithesesi mendimi im ky.Po per cudi Serbet te len pershtypje qe jan te edukuar,dhe kur i thua jam shqiptare ,jemi fqinj thone !!.Mbase e kan fallco, po ne takim te par te len pershtypje te mire.

----------


## Iliri.

Mere edhe ti një burrë Sërb Fiona , pas këtyre fjalëve nuk të paska ngel tjetër rrugë :qetesi:  

Hidhe një sy te forumet Sërbe , dhe shiko se ç'farë shkruajnë pë shqiptarët .
Ptuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :i terbuar:

----------


## Elonaa

> Mere edhe ti një burrë Sërb Fiona , pas këtyre fjalëve nuk të paska ngel tjetër rrugë 
> 
> Hidhe një sy te forumet Sërbe , dhe shiko se ç'farë shkruajnë pë shqiptarët .
> Ptuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Jam Elonaa dhe jo Fiona.hahaha pse u nxehe kaaq shpejt !!.Une ata dy qe njof me duken te mire.Per te tjeret si njof!!.Politika Serbe nuk me pelqen ta thashe.Kjo s'do te thote ajde vrasim gjithe popullin.Ata qe shkruajne me urrejtje forumeve jane injorant.Trimeria s'tregohet prapa monitorit!

----------


## Iliri.

Ata nuk janë në një forum , por në të gjitha tjerat forume  , po edhe nëpër gazetat e tyre janë të njëjtë , vërtotehet dikur edhe Elona e jo Fiona sikurse u vërtetuan Kroatët , Boshnjakët,Malezezt që e flasin të njëjtën gjuhë  :arushi: 

Mos ti harrojmë këto :

----------


## dardaniAU

Kur eshte puna te dashuria eshte problem i madhe!ngase dshuria nuk ngjehe kufi!!!
Mire po une kisha me thane se per mua, po qe se motra ime 0se vajza ime te ishte dashuruar ne ndonje serb-kjo do te ishte e barabart me vetvrasje per mua!

----------


## Elonaa

> Ata nuk janë në një forum , por në të gjitha tjerat forume  , po edhe nëpër gazetat e tyre janë të njëjtë , vërtotehet dikur edhe Elona e jo Fiona sikurse u vërtetuan Kroatët , Boshnjakët,Malezezt që e flasin të njëjtën gjuhë 
> 
> Mos ti harrojmë këto :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhFGHWVAcwE




Kjo vidio vertet me tmerroi.Po nuk mendoj se eshte veper e popullit, por e politikes se ndryre Serbe dhe ushtrise se saj.Mos harro se Enver hoxha vrau me qindra djem te rrinj ne kufi vetem e vetem pse donin te iknin!Politikanet  jane te  tmershem te  pa meshirshem per te ruajtur postet e tyre.Megjitheate ti ke te drejte.Nqs vertet kane  perjetuar skena te tilla .S'besoj se ndonje vajze do dashuroj ndonje serb!

----------


## Iliri.

Të urova ditëlindjen bukuroshe , shko gexoje , dhe larg nga Serbi , ose sjelli tek unë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

> Të urova ditëlindjen bukuroshe , shko gexoje , dhe larg nga Serbi , ose sjelli tek unë



hahaha!! Po sa dua  kosovaret s'do dua serbet !! Se s'me ka ik truri.Po s'duhet te rritet armiqsia se do vazhdoni te vriteni me njeri tjetrin!!.Ju e fituat pavarsine dhe ta gezoni !

----------


## Iliri.

Edhe une  them e ''FITUAN PAVARSINË DHE TA GËZOJNË''  :buzeqeshje: 





> Maska e Iliri.
> 
> Anëtarësuar: 10-05-2009
> Vendndodhja: Shkup
> Postime: 245

----------


## beni33

> ti ben 33, me Shqipnin e madhe, se pari e nderon ate logon tane, te mesosh, te shkruash si duhet shqip, e mandej te hysh ne keso tema....
> hajt tash merre fjalorin e drejtshkrimit shqip=shqip.


eh  ti  ke  drejt  un  met  vetet   e   kam   ne  gjak  shqiperin e  madhe    se  pse  kjo  nuk  mesohet   po njeriu  lind   i  till  qe ta  duan  atdheun    shnet    ndosha un sdi  te  shkruaj  shqip    por    jam  krenar   per at  qe  mendoj  per  njerzit  e  mi  pra  shqiptaret    shnett    preverz   siq  jeni ne  foto  ju

----------


## beni33

> Une kam nje Ing Serb tek puna dhe nusen e djalit e ka shqiptare e cila ka dhe nje vajze te vogel. Ai vdes  per mbesen !Mbesa e vogel i ka mesuar shqip Serbit plak.Flet Serbi shqip dhe kenaqet kur ne e kuptojme dhe qeshim se kush po ja meson gjuhen.Tani Politikanet Serb duhet ti urrejme, per politiken qe ndjekin kundra kosoves.Po gjithe popullin si mund ta urrejme??? .Se jo te gjithe meren me politike!Gjithesesi mendimi im ky.Po per cudi Serbet te len pershtypje qe jan te edukuar,dhe kur i thua jam shqiptare ,jemi fqinj thone !!.Mbase e kan fallco, po ne takim te par te len pershtypje te mire.


ohh    elonna   sa    moderne   qenke  un   me  politikana   smerrem  edhe   serbet   thon   millosheviqi   ka  ber krime    por   nese  ju  kujtohet  juve   te  pa cip  kur   ishte  lufta  ne   kosove   masakrat  mete   mdha  i ben  mu serbet  vendas   pra   fqinjet  serb   kijtone   pak  te   martohesh me nje  serb dote  thot    keni  ber  nje  krim   qe  bessa  shum te  madh  eh  ata  
 e  sa   per    eduakt  ta  skaan as  pak eduakt  ata   shkojn sipas   kohes   nese  u  vjen  mundesia  nuk e  kan  per  problem  qe  te  dhunojn   femrat  shqiptare  siq   ka   ndodh   ne   kosohen e  luftes   ne  prishtin   nje  famije  shqiptare para  luftes  kasandren e  kan  shiquar   bashk por   kur  filloj   lufta  aj  fqiju i saj  e   dhunoj  nje  shqiptare  e  cila  i  qitke  kafe   kjo i shte   nje  shembull    per  ty  elonna   kjo  esht  eduakata  e  tyre   nuk dote  thot  nse martohesh me  serb je   i eduakuar  apo   europian   ne  bosnje   mu  martesat e  perziera  kan qen  me  trqgjiket aty  ka  luftuar  daja  me  nip    ket  mose  harrojeni   ne  ke mi  pas  nje  fat  shum te  madh  qe   te  pakten  martertesat  nuk  i  kemi preferuar  me  gjelatin  shekullor   me  perjashtim  te  disa   familjve   qe   kan qen  jugosllav   dhe   pro serb  e  dihet  qe  vajzen e  tija   as  nje  shqiptar  nuk  dota  merrete  per  grua     me  fal elonna    ti  din  sigurisht  edhe  serbish   por  sjo  qe ti enjef   sdin shqip  ose  din po  nuk flet   sepse   esht   nazionalist

----------


## beni33

> Jam Elonaa dhe jo Fiona.hahaha pse u nxehe kaaq shpejt !!.Une ata dy qe njof me duken te mire.Per te tjeret si njof!!.Politika Serbe nuk me pelqen ta thashe.Kjo s'do te thote ajde vrasim gjithe popullin.Ata qe shkruajne me urrejtje forumeve jane injorant.Trimeria s'tregohet prapa monitorit!


te  gjith  kta  qe  han   nenje   pjat  me   serbin  thon  te  gjith serbet sjan njesoj   
nje   nga  forumistat  me  lart  te  tregoj   hyn  ne  forume   te serbve  dhe   shiqo  nazionalixmin apo  shovenizmin serb    kunder shqiptarve

----------


## beni33

> Të urova ditëlindjen bukuroshe , shko gexoje , dhe larg nga Serbi , ose sjelli tek unë


o ilir  shiqo  kjo  elnaa  paska  diqka   shum ne  marak   serbet   pju  dukan  ma  te  eduakuar  ashtu  tha

----------


## beni33

ata  qe  harrojn  te  kaluaren  jan  te  destinuar  te   shuhen

----------


## beni33

> hahaha!! Po sa dua  kosovaret s'do dua serbet !! Se s'me ka ik truri.Po s'duhet te rritet armiqsia se do vazhdoni te vriteni me njeri tjetrin!!.Ju e fituat pavarsine dhe ta gezoni !


te   pyes  je  nga  shqiperia apo  nga  kosova   kur  thua  sa  dua  kosovaret aty  a  e  ke  fjalen  per shqiptar a po  per   kosovar   serb apo   kosovar   gabel    e  sa   i  per ket   pavarsis  nuk  dote thot   qe  tash  te  lidhim  miqesi martesore  me  shkie   oj  elonna   lufta  ka  mbaru  qe  10 vite   ne  ende  jemi   ne  armpushim me  serbin   nese    se  din   veq  ta  perkujtova   kurse   ti  ket   videon e  masakrave  qe    zotri  iliri e   dha   ju   sa   po duket   esht   hera  e  par  qe   keni pa  masakrat   qe  kan ndodh ne  kosove   sespse  the  utrishtova  kur  i pash   pra  mos  harro  njeri nga  kta  kriminel mund  te  jet   kolegu juaj i  punes   ku ju  punoni  nese  jeni nga   kosova   kuptohet   mund  te  jet  fqiju  juaj   ku do   jan  kta    ne  lagjen  time  ne  pr   akcionet  i  kan marr  serbet  e   prishtines   e  kemi  njoft  te  gjith  per  ket arsye  ne   prishtin  ska  serb  paramendo  mund  te  jen  2   ose  tre  ne  nje   kryeqytet   ska serb   kjo   dote  thot  se   qe  te  gjith  ishin aktiv    ne  mnyren e tyre   kunder   shqiptarve   por  tash   nuk  e  kan fuqin   po  ju  erdhi  beso  qe  edhe ty  dote   bejn   keq    shum  qe  besa  elona adin ti  qe   afer  20mije  femra  shqiptare  jan te  dhunuara kjo   kjo   esht   diqka  qe   esht   prek  morali  i nje   kombi  te  ter   femra   shqiptare  esht   e  shejt  per  njerz   qe  din te  mendojn   me  arsye

----------


## beni33

Elonna    20 Mije  Femra  Jan  Te  Dhunuara   Pa  Marr Parsyesh  Qe Ato Nuk  Kan Kurajo Te  Deklarojn  Dhe  Duhet   Ti Kuptojm Se Pse  Ekan  Shum Veshtir  Te   Teklarhen  Ti Je   Femer  The  Mund   Ta Dish  Qka  Dote  Thot   Kur  Nje  Femer   Dhunohet  Esht  Me  Mir  Ta  Vrasesh   Apo  Un Kam Rrespekt  Per Ato  Femra   Ket  Poe  Them  Sinqerisht   Se  Pse  Jan  Shtresa  Me  E   Vujtur   Ne   Shoqeri  Ato   Kur   I Mendoj  Se  Pse  Ka  Mundur   Ti Ndodh E Dhe  Motres  Sime   Shum  Leht   Dhe   Te  Gjith  Shqiptaret  Duhet  Te  Mndojne  Njesoj  Serbet  Jan   Raca   Me  E  Poshter   E  Kti  Gadishulli Europian  Edhe   Raca   Me   Luftenxitse    Raca  Me   E  Poshter   Qe  Ka  Njoft  Njerzomi   Gjer  Me Sot   Nje  Rac   E  Cila  Vret  Femiun E  Vet   Per  Tja   Len Fajin  Fqinjut  Te  Ti    Kjo Sdo Komnet

----------

